# Whats your bow draw weight?



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I bought a new bow a couple months ago and went with a light draw at 55 lbs vs old weight of 65 lbs. Mainly to aid in ease of dawing back in heavy clothing and colder wether. Just wondering what everyone else is shooting.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

62 lbs. Light enough to draw back anytime, and be able to hold forever.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

My Legand compound bow is @ 62#
My Bear 50" recurve is 52# @ 28" draw
My Black widow 56" recurve is 48# @ 28" draw
My Darton 60" recurve is 60# @ 28" draw

Each bow has at least (1) deer under it's string.

Steve


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Shooting 58 lbs.


----------



## bigkid (Aug 20, 2008)

I have dropped my draw weight back in the last few years due to shoulder problems. I went from 65 back to 58lb but I will not shoot past 30 yards. I have never lost a deer ( I have missed, but never lost a hit deer). At 58lb I can draw and hold with out any problems in any weather. Practicing for a clean shot is every thing. Good luck


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

PSE Thunderbolt has 60# limbs I shoot at 62#'s
Bowtech MightyMite has 70# limbs I shoot at 67#'s
Bowtech Tech 29 has 70# limbs I shoot at 71#'s
Bear WT II has 60# limbs(I think) I shoot at 45#'s


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

My elite synergy is a 60-70lb draw weight. I hunt with it set at 64 lbs.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My Legacey is set at 67lbs. Maxes out at 72.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

I shoot the bowtech blackknight at 68 lbs. Shoots around 325 fps


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Ultratec w/70 limbs @ 66 pounds

Tracer w/70 limbs @65 pounds

Target bows...60 limbs @ 52 and 58 pounds


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

65lbs
Mathews Outback 
65% let off
29.5 draw length

I love this bow!


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

70+ lbs


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

between 75-82


----------



## hntr4life (Sep 2, 2008)

71#


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Shooting 
70 lbs Mathews Drenalin


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

57# Mathews Ultralight


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Mathews Switchback XT 64#

A few years back I was shooting a PSE and decided I should crank the limbs down as tight as they would go (70+ lbs). I pulled back all summer with no problems. I was hunting in about 30 degree weather one evening and sat for about 2.5 hrs before I saw a buck coming straight for my stand. He offered a perfect 20 yard broadside shot. I thought I tore ligaments and/or muscles in my shoulder trying to draw on him Needless to say I never did get the bow drawn and he pranced off into the sunset, literally. I think it was the combination of cold weather, adrenaline, and trying to draw slowly that did me in. I've never tried to pull that much weight since. Keep in mind the weather will change significantly from Sept. to Dec., which does have an effect when you set your draw weight


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I had about an identical experience to 12 point above. I shot 70 pounds for years, and have now turned it down to 60. The ambush saddle is making it even harder to draw back.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

depending on the bow from 35 -55 pounds


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Bowtech Guardian - 72 lbs

Alpine Silverado - 69 lbs


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

DXT 60lbs limbs maxxed out at 62lbs


----------



## J Eberhart (Jul 27, 2006)

Normally a Mathews Conquest (fingers shooter) at 60 pounds but due to a shoulder injury and operation, I have a 30 to 40 pound Conquest coming and will likely start the season at 30 pounds with a light carbon express arrow and a 1 inch cut Montec.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

bowtech patriot 60 - 70# limbs maxed. Never been on a scale.


----------



## Overdraw (Jan 12, 2006)

2005 Bowtech Alliegance
67lbs 
430 Grain Arrow 
275 fps.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

How many of you guys have actually had your bows on a scale??
Honestly, I though I was gonna see some outrageous numbers in this thread,, to my surprise, I haven't yet. My bow is somewhere right around 55lbs. 

Did anyone catch the episode of _Dangerous Game _on Versus,, where this chick became the first woman to take an elephant with a bow and arrow?? She had to work-out for over a year before she was strong enough to pull a bow back that would take an elephant. She started out with a PSE cranked up to 90lbs...:SHOCKED:,,,,, for some reason they got more kinetic energy when they dialed it down to like 83lbs.,, it was amazing,, that arrow was MOVIN'!! The PH she had with her said that 90% of hunters can't pull back and hunt with a 90lb. bow.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

50# PSE Bruin. Zips it right through em.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Hoyt Super Slams 77# & 79# respectively. That girl also took her massuse and trainer with her $$$$$$$ Still, she did it and should be congratulated. I'll continue to shoot heavy poundage until I cannot physically or I can afford new equipment. Love the Elite line up!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Fresh off the scale....65# turned it back down from 70# this morning. Much better now.:coolgleam


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

on my old bow i pulled 82#, had an non related hunting accident and had to have my tri ceps surgicaly put back together and never picked that bow back up. my new bow is 40-50 and it is maxed out at 51#. i had read it was better to have a bow maxed out then to have it turned down all the way. 50# is what my arm can handle without to much strain. shoots great also. only about 270fps on the crono, but my long draw length and heavy arrows has some to do with that.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You can count on prices going up after everyone drains the gas stations out of gas.. Keep Pumping!!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Mathews Conquest II at it's max weight of 60 lbs


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Bowtech General, #56 pounds. Thing zips!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Bowtech Alleg. @ 59lbs. I was shooting a 60-70 Mathews but I wanted the limbs set solid in the cups so I switched to a 50-60 cranked down. I went from 70 to 60 for the cold weather reason also. Higher weight and aggressive cams plus cold weather are a dangerous combo. I once drew back on a nice buck and pulled the bow right out of my hand at about 3/4 draw; it came back right into my forehead and I just about went for a free fall.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

75-80


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm down to 58lbs this year...why? Because I can. Every year I drop the weight down a couple of lbs, and every year I continue to blow through whatever I shoot. Why shoot more if the results are the same? I don't really care if my arrow is in the dirt or not, I just want two holes. I also don't care if my arrow only burries to the fletch...as long as it punches out the other side is all that matters....however even at 60lbs last year with my Phoenix and grim reaper broadheads I was still digging my arrows out of the dirt. 

As I sit here watching my "Best of Spirit of the Wild" DVD that I found at Meijers for 2.00 the other day, I see Ted blowing through all kinds of game at only 53lbs. I must say, this is a good DVD...nothing but hunting and killing and tracking with none of the usual crappy advertising filler that he usually has. This is pretty much what a hunting DVD should be. Wow, I went off on a wrong tangent there.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

love2fish93 said:


> 75-80


High 70's. I have an older PSE and its very fast, but not very quiet...LOL Im also 6'3" and about 225, when I first got the bow I was closer to 260. I pulled an 85lb bow back once and I wouldn't want to have to draw that very often. Most of my friends can't draw my bow back.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

on my good days Im pulling 94# but normally its 59 -60ish

I dont see a need for much more even if I wasn't banged up and could pull more back

my shots are 40 yards and under and as long as its a good shot with a sharp head its good to go


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I shoot am Mathews Outback.

My draw weight is 55#----I had it up to 58# but dropped it back down a few pounds and it is still lightening fast and accurate.

Mr Bonney---I always have mine on a scale to tell me the pounds. I tell ya I put a new cable and string on my bow this year and it is just like brand new again...now I cant wait to kill something with it. LOL


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I shoot a PSE Firestorm lite 30'' axel to axel, During the early season its set at 70# Just around gun season I drop it down to 65#. With it set at 65# during cold weather I can still keep it at full draw with no problems for around 90 seconds.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

62#


----------

